# Doesn't look good for rafting on the Dolores this year



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*MFS*

Starting to feel the same way about my MFS trip in 16 days


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

MFS will be prime in 16 days, I bet we keep 3 feet through june


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

*MFS*

I launch on Staurday on the middle fork. What do you think it will do by then?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Outlooks are calling for cool weather for the NW to continue into next week. MIDI1 Hydrograph shows an increase starting next week.

A peak over 4’ should still happen. Getting 3’ thru June depends on rain, it won't happen from this years snowpack, see
Middle Fork Salmon Snow-Stream Analysis | Idaho NRCS


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

MF June 23rd,bitches! Suck my salmon!


----------



## Hellbender (Feb 25, 2007)

*already ran*

It ran for two weeks already on natural flows! should have been their, there was hardly anybody on it. Bummer on the release.


----------



## troutslayer (Sep 14, 2009)

I got two days on the natural flows but it just was not enough!! I was hoping for a good release this year!


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

So you don't think Slick Rock to Bed Rock will run again this year? Does the Dam need to release water for this section to run good? Did most of the water come from the San Miguel a few weeks ago?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

mig comes in below bedrock


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have liked to do the middle section during the natural flows, but the real bummer for no releases is that the Ponderosa Gorge won't run at all without one. The Slickrock and Gateway sections run off of many tributaries that can go any time.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Good news is that the May April-July forecast came up just a bit. Maybe too little too late, though as the month of May forecast dropped from 92kaf to 80kaf. It needs to come early in the month or it aint happenin'.


----------

